# Princess Ava



## bek74

Thinking of a very special angel today. 12mths ago today a beautiful princess was taken from her mother and sent to heaven to watch over us, too perfect for this earth.
Andrea I am thinking of you today, well everyday but more so today and with a heavy heart.
I am so sad your beautiful princess isn't with you, being held by your loving arms. I am so sad Ava won't be blowing out her 1st candle.
Just know that I love you with all my heart and I hope you can feel my love and my arms holding you tight today.
Love you forever xoxoxoxo


----------



## Andypanda6570

Love you SO much, Bek! 6 years of friendship from far away , yet I feel you near me. We have been through so much together and separate . 
I was so excited, Bek :cry::cry::cry: I was finally going to get my little girl and why this happened I just don't know. My life has never been the same and people think you just forget this, i wish to God it was that easy. I am such a different person. I was so happy I was pregnant, I would walk around with a smile and just thinking about how my life was going to be so good .
I search for answers , but I never find them, Bek.
My heart is just broken, I miss this little baby so much. She came into my life for a precious moment and left me in a precious moment
love you xoxoxo


----------



## bek74

Oh my beautiful, I don't think you will ever find the answer to why this happened. I know just how happy u were when u found out u were pregnant, and we just knew the little bean was going to be a girl. None of us ever thought something like this would ever happen.
I know how much you wanted your little girl, I know exactly what she meant to you and how much you loved her and was looking forward to having a little girl to do her hair and buy pink ( especially after 3 wonderful sons ).
You won't get over this and I can't believe people just expect you to. I will never understand that. If someone lost a child at the age of 5 ( or similar ) they wouldn't just get over it so why is it different when a mother losses her child in the womb?
A loss of a child is a loss no matter what, and don't ever let anyone make u feel any different.
Friends for life my dear, always and forever xoxoxoxo


----------



## SabrinaKat

Andrea-

I already pm'ed you earlier in the week, but just thinking about you and little Ava, am in tears knowing that you lost your little one a year ago today. I think you are a very special, kind and considerate person and little Ava came that night to you at home, so you have those last moments together and she was able to be held physically by her mommy and not just in your heart.

I can't imagine how hard today will be for you, but I hope you know that all of us here are thinking of you and little Ava and perhaps that gives you some comfort to know our love and prayers are with you today.

with love (always!)

Pamela aka SabrinaKat


----------



## kaths101

Thinking of you and baby Ava today xx


----------



## tina3747

:hugs:Big massive hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Karlie06

Sending you massive hugs and thinking of baby Ava xxxxx


----------



## Krippy

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## socitycourty

Thinking of you today. You are such an inspiration and always giving all the ladies lovely advice. hugs to you and heavenly thoughts for you angel :flower:


----------



## jojo23

A little angel Ava who lives up in the sky, watches over her Mummy since the day she said goodbye.
She sparkles and she shines as bright as any star and although we cannot see her, she is never very far.

She plays around God&#8217;s garden, with the other boys and girls, she send us lovely rainbows to brighten up our world. 
She watches over her mummy, in a very special way and so wanted to be with her on this very special day!

But God needed little angels and Ava was so grand, he needed her to be with him in this magic special land. She has a very special job that only she can do, she&#8217;s her mummy&#8217;s little angel and all of ours too!

We miss you so much Ava, what a big part of this world you are. And someday we&#8217;ll get to meet you in that land beyond the stars. We will know you in an instant and no more will we be blue. We will all be then together, Angels and mummies too! 

love you so much andrea!!!!! and ava is always in my thoughts, i know in my heart all our angels are together and we'll see them all some day and all our tears wont even matter because we will be so happy and content! i am always here for you!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Babyspots

Sorry, I do not know you but just want you to know my thoughts are with you and your family at this hard time, you seem a lovely lovely lady :hugs: xx


----------



## mhazzab

jojo23 said:


> A little angel Ava who lives up in the sky, watches over her Mummy since the day she said goodbye.
> She sparkles and she shines as bright as any star and although we cannot see her, she is never very far.
> 
> She plays around Gods garden, with the other boys and girls, she send us lovely rainbows to brighten up our world.
> She watches over her mummy, in a very special way and so wanted to be with her on this very special day!
> 
> But God needed little angels and Ava was so grand, he needed her to be with him in this magic special land. She has a very special job that only she can do, shes her mummys little angel and all of ours too!
> 
> We miss you so much Ava, what a big part of this world you are. And someday well get to meet you in that land beyond the stars. We will know you in an instant and no more will we be blue. We will all be then together, Angels and mummies too!
> 
> love you so much andrea!!!!! and ava is always in my thoughts, i know in my heart all our angels are together and we'll see them all some day and all our tears wont even matter because we will be so happy and content! i am always here for you!!!!! xxxx

Joelene I just wanted to say again how beautiful this is and it was so kind and thoughtful of you to have written this for Andrea and Ava. You have a wonderful soul. :hugs:

Andrea I hope you get some comfort from all the messages of support you have had from everyone here, we all love you so much, you are one special lady . Big floaty hugs and kisses to Ava too xx


----------



## amotherslove

happy late angelversary Ava<3 sorry i missed it. i hope the day was kind to you Andrea.


----------



## sweetcheeks78

I hope the day was gentle on you xx


----------

